# My first 1911



## thehop (Dec 1, 2008)

Well, I think I did good.. I've been a big fan of the 1911 platform since I started shooting about 6 months ago. Today I found a Para Ordinance P14 for $450 and just couldn't pass it up. It's gorgeous! Unfortunately I won't have time to shoot it until Tuesday. So until then.. How did I do? The reviews I've read on these say they're either 5 stars or one. Anyone in here have any personal experience?


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

no experience with them but its a great looking gun! nice job


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Reviews in general are going to be either 5 stars or 1, depending on any performance issues with the new gun. People usually post a ranking after the first few range sessions where they either love it or hate it. It's best to evaluate a gun after a year and several range sessions. That said, the gun looks great and the price seems to be low so I'd say it's a good deal.


----------



## xd9atl (Nov 30, 2008)

+1...nice point



Dsig1 said:


> Reviews in general are going to be either 5 stars or 1, depending on any performance issues with the new gun. People usually post a ranking after the first few range sessions where they either love it or hate it. It's best to evaluate a gun after a year and several range sessions. That said, the gun looks great and the price seems to be low so I'd say it's a good deal.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats! It sounds like you got it at a nice price. Good luck with it and I look forward to your range report. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Para makes a really nice gun. In fact they are one of the few makers of 1911 type pistols that use a ramped barrel. they feed really nice. I have two Para Ords..A P16 and my daily driver LTC. I trust my life to either of them.

450 is a really nice price on any para. It will treat you well for a long - long time.:smt023 Wanna see what you pistol sells for check out http://www.gunbroker.com/ Usually wont see a lot of used ones out there. People tend to keep them but most para pistols sell a pretty good bit over 450.00


----------



## thehop (Dec 1, 2008)

Well I took it out yesterday and today.. I can't get enough of this gun! It shoots like a dream, and was putting up about a very respectable group at 20 yards. The only reason it wasn't doing better was definitely operator error.. I think the 1911 is definitely my new favorite gun. Can't wait to pick up a few more when I come back from Korea! I'm hooked!


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

I had a P14 which I wish I hadn't sold. From the day I got it, it functioned 100%. I really liked the oversized extractor; never a problem with extracting a spent casing. I bought the weapon new, then sent it back for the factory-installation of night sights.

You will really like it.


----------



## revolvers&w (Sep 28, 2008)

My P14-45 is nearing a year old and has given me no trouble at all.:smt1099


----------

